# Bucks as room mates



## fancyfeet (Dec 21, 2015)

I currently have only one buck, but was wondering if I was to have another, could they live together? I have a two level cage all they works each have plenty of room. He is 5 weeks old.


----------



## NexivRed (Nov 8, 2015)

Have you tried doing a search on this forum about that subject. Plenty of reading material on it.


----------



## fancyfeet (Dec 21, 2015)

No I hadn't yet. I will look into it, thanks


----------



## SamOfChaos (Nov 29, 2015)

If they haven't been together since weening. NO.
Even if they know each other since they were born there will come a time when you need to seperate them if you don't want to lose a mouse because of fighting.


----------



## fancyfeet (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm confused at your response. If they are from the same litter wouldn't that be both from birth and weaning?


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

If they were born together then you can keep them together a little longer than weaning age but not usually for life, if they were not born together/were not together before they were weaned then you don't even introduce them.

Of course some people can successfully keep males together for life, or if they were not litter mates and there are always exceptions, but they are exceptions and not the rule, which is bucks should be housed alone.

I did not really fully grasp this either and would always think the horror stories were just a few odd cases, but my 3 males are only 4 weeks old from the litter I had and already I can see signs of scrapping... There is no way I would risk them being together after they are sexually mature from their behaviour already


----------



## fancyfeet (Dec 21, 2015)

Ok thanks for clarifying, friend!


----------

